# 2022 Cannondale



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Any takers?











Cannondales Chainless CERV Concept Bike Transforms as You Ride It! - StumbleUpon


----------



## jn35646 (Aug 24, 2011)

wouldn't be surprised to see it sooner.


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN (Aug 26, 2012)

Thats crazy. The are turning a lateral movement of the bars into a torsional motion through a steering column to move the swing arm... Thats some serious forward thinking. The design isn't half bad either compared with some concepts you see.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

Where's the water bottle cages? ;-)


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN (Aug 26, 2012)

bikerjohn64 said:


> Where's the water bottle cages? ;-)


That is actually a very valid question. Didn't think of that.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

It's a spin bike gone wrong...the seat is too high anyway


----------



## noelb (Feb 1, 2009)

You won't need water in 10 years. Cyclist will have evolved into super beings able to sustain themselves over great distances without rest, water, or nutrition.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

That looks really cool. I think bottles might fit under the top Bar?

Or time trial like dehydration systems?

I would be curious to see how light they can build it. Looks like a lot of mechanical pieces.


----------

